
The Schilovski Gyrocar: Turn-Of-the-Century Segway-Fighter - rfreytag
http://jalopnik.com/5499332/the-schilovski-gyrocar-turn-of-the-century-segway-fighter
======
bofussing
From the article it is not clear what the motivation for the design was. Some
efficiency might have been gained from having two wheels but the heavy gyro
would surely have negated this.

A modern take on this is Lit Motors C-1 which aims to provide efficiency of a
motorcycle with the safety and comfort of a car.
[http://litmotors.com/c1/](http://litmotors.com/c1/)

~~~
S_A_P
I wondered what the driver was for this as well. I can see 2 main reasons- 1)
narrow pedestrian streets and unpaved paths were probably easier to navigate
with two wheels and 2) BECAUSE GYROSCOPES!

